# Speedlites & Condoms - Wisdom from Kai



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

10 Things to Consider Before Buying a Flash


----------



## gshocked (Jan 19, 2014)

I like most of their videos but I do wish they put a bit more thought into substance vs humor.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

gshocked said:


> I like most of their videos but I do wish they put a bit more thought into substance vs humor.


+1
I enjoy watching DR TV reviews, not because they are in-dept (they aren't) but they bring a different view point for the smaller things e.g. the palcement of light indicator on the Sigma USB dock, none of the other reviews I've read/seen covered that ... also Kai makes the videos very enjoyable. I prefer to follow/watch about 5 reviewers as listed below:
1. michaelthementor.com
2. the-digital-picture.com
3. Dave Dugdale's youtube channel
4. thecamerastore tv youtube channel
5. digitalrevtv youtube channel
In addition I also, follow/watch at least dozen other reviewers, infrequently.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 19, 2014)

I think DR is the one channel for which both of the following are true: I consistently watch it AND haven't learnt a single thing from it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I think DR is the one channel for which both of the following are true: I consistently watch it AND haven't learnt a single thing from it.


 ;D ;D ;D ... its like a popcorn movie ... only pure entertainment value, nothing more, nothing less ... I am how often do you get to see speedlites and condoms compared on a camera gear review site! ;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2014)

And here I thought he was going to put one on the flash to give that omni-spread of light 

I'll have to look for a really big one... I wonder if they make them in XXXXXXXXL...


----------



## tolusina (Jan 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I think DR is the one channel for which both of the following are true: I consistently watch it AND haven't learnt a single thing from it.


Try this one.........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWgnkIq6bds


----------



## Canon1 (Jan 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> And here I thought he was going to put one on the flash to give that omni-spread of light
> 
> I'll have to look for a really big one... I wonder if they make them in XXXXXXXXL...



You didn't know that they are available in XXXXXXXXL? Do you at least know that every condom has a serial number at the bottom?   

Ok Mods... sorry... couldn't resist. : : :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> And here I thought he was going to put one on the flash to give that omni-spread of light
> 
> I'll have to look for a really big one... I wonder if they make them in XXXXXXXXL...


You have a very imaginative mind ;D



rpt said:


> I'll have to look for a really big one... I wonder if they make them in XXXXXXXXL...


According to this website http://www.oddee.com/item_97082.aspx "The official rank of the largest pen!s belongs to a man measured and documented by Dr. Robert Dickinson in the earlier part of the twentieth century. This record-holding pen!s was 13.5 inches (34 cm) in length and 6.25 inches (16 cm) in circumference". The Canon 600EX-RT only measures 5.6 inches (14.2 cm), so, I suppose the condoms that people like him use, could be used for two 600EX-RT speedlites ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > And here I thought he was going to put one on the flash to give that omni-spread of light
> ...


What for?
Since we are on this very highly educational topic ;D let me share the below advert I once saw from Durex on Fathers Day:


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > And here I thought he was going to put one on the flash to give that omni-spread of light
> ...


It is not the length. It is the circumference! Duh!
I'll have to stick to white plastic bags and scrunchies


----------



## distant.star (Jan 19, 2014)

.
"Wisdom" seems a strange word to see in relation to this character.

Immaturity and mediocrity are perhaps more apt.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> "Wisdom" seems a strange word to see in relation to this character.
> 
> Immaturity and mediocrity are perhaps more apt.


He has the world's most watched youtube channel for photography, drives a Porsche, gets to play with every new Canon, Nikon, Sony, Fuji, Olympus, Pentax, Leica etc etc etc cameras, lenses and some of the most famous professional photographers come on his channel and take his "cheap camera challenge" on a regular basis ... that sounds like a successful and a wise guy who knows what he is doing ... while we (who have never touched even 1% of the camera gear he gets to play with) are discussing the guys "wisdom" or the lack of it.  ... so let's not be too quick to judge, everyone has a place in this world, weather we like it or not ... besides this was just for fun and the wisdom is used in a sarcastic/fun tone ... it was not meant to get people worked up about the guys "wisdom". 
Peace


----------



## gshocked (Jan 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > I like most of their videos but I do wish they put a bit more thought into substance vs humor.
> ...




Great list! I'm not sure about 3. Sometime he's insights are good but others comes off preachy. Also I don't know if he's presenting himself as a Pro or semi pro. Although it could just be some people come present better on camera. I'm not dissing him but its hit and miss

To add to your (youtube) list I also look at:

Matt Granger - (He's a Nikon guy in Canon Clothes... but his views have help me with my 70-200 purchase)
Jared Polin - If you like Kai, this guy must be his US counterpart with substance.
Dan (Learningcameras.com) - Nice and clear.
Indy Mogul - Top for Indie DSLR film makers! If your into that stuff.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > gshocked said:
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions ... I do watch Matt Granger & Dan (I prefer Dan's reviews) ... I only watch Jared Polin's un-boxing videos, and his famous sniff test as well as his "Fro-Knows-Photo" intro ;D ... but I am not very fond of Jared's reviews, coz I feel there are several inaccuracies in his reviews. I used to follow Camerlabs, but lately he seems to have gone self centric about his trips and stuff - they probably appeal to his followers, but I'm not too keen, I'd like to see him get back to posting more tutorials and Canon/Nikon/Sony gear reviews (but I think he prefers the Micro-Four thirds these days). 
I only watch Kai when I don't want to get too deep and just want to unwind with some humor about camera gear ... nothing "scientific or educational".
I've never watched Indy Mogul ... but after having read your post, I've just glanced through his youtube channel ... sounds very good to me ... thanks for the useful suggestion.
Cheers


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 20, 2014)

gshocked said:


> I like most of their videos but I do wish they put a bit more thought into substance vs humor.



I am a big fan of DigRevTv. But I have to say that this particular video lacks either. 

No where factual to be useful
Not really all that funny to be entertaining.

I think Kai kinda phoned this one in.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> gshocked said:
> 
> 
> > I like most of their videos but I do wish they put a bit more thought into substance vs humor.
> ...


In comparison to many of his more entertaining videos, yes I agree.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > gshocked said:
> ...



Besides without Alamby, it just ain't that good. 

I hope she is still with them. She has not been in the past few videos. She really added a lot to the videos.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...


Yeah I wondered about her sudden disappearance ... she was a cute little thing that added that extra zing to the videos.


----------

